# Best EKG app or book



## kreil45 (Dec 2, 2014)

I am looking for a EKG app or book. I want one that will teach me how to read them. All the ones that I find are just practice test. I need to learn them.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 2, 2014)

Basic Arrhythmias by Gail Walraven is great.  Dubin is a good book too.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 2, 2014)

If you're looking to self-teach, there is a series of power points put out by the University of Toledo that teach you all the basics pretty well IMO.
The basic: http://utmc.utoledo.edu/depts/nursing/pdfs/Basic EKG Refresher.pdf
The advanced: http://utmc.utoledo.edu/depts/nursing/pdfs/Advanced EKG Refresher.pdf


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dubin


----------



## Christopher (Dec 3, 2014)

kreil45 said:


> I am looking for a EKG app or book. I want one that will teach me how to read them. All the ones that I find are just practice test. I need to learn them.


Anything but Dubin. Put directly in trash. Too many "tricks" that are flat out myths.

12-Leads:
- Garcia and Holtz: 12-Lead ECG Art of Interpretation. (best book out there bar none)

3-Leads:
- Garcia's Arrhythmias Art of Interpretation

General electrocardiography texts? Walraven's isn't bad, but I'd take Marriott's Practical Electrocardiography over it any day of the week.

Online:

Alan E. Lindsay ECG Learning Center (http://ecg.utah.edu)
EMS 12-Lead Blog and Podcast (http://www.ems12lead.com bias alert, I'm a senior editor)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 3, 2014)

Actually, I disagree as well as many medical schools, _Dubins_ has been accountable for several decades, I also do agree Marriott's is well written. After you have mastered the basics I suggest Bob Pages _Twelve Lead ECG Interpertation. _It is geared for the prehospital environment and has many clear ECG's to study, Mike Taigmans Advanced Cardiology is also a great one written by a distinguished Paramedic.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 3, 2014)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually, I disagree as well as many medical schools, _Dubins_ has been accountable for several decades, I also do agree Marriott's is well written. After you have mastered the basics I suggest Bob Pages _Twelve Lead ECG Interpertation. _It is geared for the prehospital environment and has many clear ECG's to study, Mike Taigmans Advanced Cardiology is also a great one written by a distinguished Paramedic.


Many paramedics, nurses, and med students still believe nonsense such as LBBB excludes the diagnosis of MI from an ECG or that VT/SVT-A are reliably differentiated by cute tricks. Traditional texts like Dubins are a big part of the problem. It is much easier to do it right the first time, than to fall behind and catch up later.

Also, I'll +1 Taigman's and throw in Brady's ECG in Prehospital Emergency Care and Phalen's 12-Lead ECG in Acute MI.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 5, 2014)

Christopher said:


> Anything but Dubin. Put directly in trash. Too many "tricks" that are flat out myths.



Not to mention the guy is a pedophile, and he lost his medical license. There are better books, written by upstanding citizens.

I have used Tim Phalen's _The 12-Lead ECG in Acute Coronary Syndromes _for learning 12-lead interpretation. There's a ton of practice 12-leads in there, and I've found that reading practice EKGs was the best way for me to learn. 

Gail Walraven's _Basic Arrhythmias_ is good for basic interpretation.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 5, 2014)

Christopher said:


> - Garcia and Holtz: 12-Lead ECG Art of Interpretation. (best book out there bar none)



This one is my favorite as well.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 5, 2014)

Another vote for Garcia.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 5, 2014)

Although Dubin is a pedophile his book is a good INTRO ekgs.  

And BECAUSE Dubin is a pedophile I don't feel too bad about downloading his book maybe for free.

It certainly is not the be all end all but it presents an easily approachable system to look at what can be considered a difficult subject.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 8, 2014)

I think Brady makes some of the best EMS educational material out there, Ive had good luck with them. I think Garcia was good for 12 lead.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 9, 2014)

Garcia. Thumbs up.

Also EKGs Made Easy. Blue cover.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 13, 2014)

Garcia's, based on the recommendation from Chris a while back I bought the books. I taught myself may more than I thought I could have.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 28, 2014)

I worked through the Dubin book but was not satisfied with my knowledge, so I picked up the Garcia book.  There is absolutely no comparison... Garcia blows Dubin out of the water.  Beats it by a mile.  Like it's not even remotely close, and I can't fathom how anyone could say otherwise.  I can't speak for any other resources out there, but Garcia is definitely a fantastic place to start.

Dubin does a good job of giving a cursory understanding of EKG's, but if you aspire to someday be an EKG master I would recommend not wasting your time with it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 28, 2014)

Gurby said:


> I worked through the Dubin book but was not satisfied with my knowledge, so I picked up the Garcia book.  There is absolutely no comparison... Garcia blows Dubin out of the water.  Beats it by a mile.  Like it's not even remotely close, and I can't fathom how anyone could say otherwise.  I can't speak for any other resources out there, but Garcia is definitely a fantastic place to start.
> 
> Dubin does a good job of giving a cursory understanding of EKG's, but if you aspire to someday be an EKG master I would recommend not wasting your time with it.


I've been  reading Dubin's  book. It seems  like that is a good start. Might as well finish it since I have it. Do you think it will give me a head start on Garcia's? Or should  I ditch it and just move over to Garcia?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 29, 2014)

Dubin's breaks down concepts very simply. It's a great book to start with. I'd say finish it, then move on to Garcia's. Dubin's is a very light read anyway, so it shouldn't take long.


----------

